# Cantaloupe?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I can get all the Cantaloupe I want can it be Dehydrated?

big rockpile


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Wondered this myself!! Same goes for watermellon! Can it? Dehydrate it? Juice and freeze it? But then what would you use the juice for?
Catherine


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Melons can be dehydrated, but it takes a very long time, especially watermelon.....from what I've read, 18-24 hrs.--obviously due to the water content.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Cantaloupe? Can't elope tonight, Dad's got the car!

My Dad said that every time my Mom would bring home a melon - it is forever ingrained in my brain.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Macybaby said:


> Cantaloupe? Can't elope tonight, Dad's got the car!
> 
> My Dad said that every time my Mom would bring home a melon - it is forever ingrained in my brain.


LOL, that's cute.


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

I dehydrate it every year...it's delicious. Cut into wedges and then slice each wedge into 1/4" slices.

Great snack for deployed soldiers. I sent my son a couple of gallon bags full.


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

Macybaby said:


> Cantaloupe? Can't elope tonight, Dad's got the car!
> 
> My Dad said that every time my Mom would bring home a melon - it is forever ingrained in my brain.


There was an episode of Saved by the Bell (I am dating myself with this reference) in which Zack for some reason thought Screech and Kelly were going to run away and get married. He rushed to stop them, and when he found him he yelled "Screech, you can't elope!" Screech replied "Who you calling a cantaloupe, you melon head!" :hysterical: ound:

OK, sorry for that. Now back to regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

I do cantalope to put a dry slice or two in my iced tea. takes the place of sugar . makes it taste good & when it swells up in the drink glass it reminds you of summer in those jan or feb days.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

You can also make "watermelon leather". Don't know about cantaloupe. Wouldn't hurt to try a tray!


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

I am so glad I saw this post today. We were given 2 big melons and well DH is the only one that eats it. I was going to feed 1 to the chickens but for sure am going to try to dehydrate them now. Thanks for the great idea!


----------

